# Onix for sale (unfortunately)



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm trying to sell my baby so I can close on a house in the next month. It's in damn near perfect condition and a steal at $2100. Full campy (Chorus/Centaur mix) with Rolf Vigor wheels ($850 alone!) This is the previous years Onix with full carbon fork, not aluminum like the '06. It is less than six months old. This photo is the actual bike! Sizing specs are: Frame 54cm, Chorus cranks 172.5, stem 110, and bars 44.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

jakecycle79 said:


> I'm trying to sell my baby so I can close on a house in the next month. It's in damn near perfect condition and a steal at $2100. Full campy (Chorus/Centaur mix) with Rolf Vigor wheels ($850 alone!) This is the previous years Onix with full carbon fork, not aluminum like the '06. It is less than six months old. This photo is the actual bike! Sizing specs are: Frame 54cm, Chorus cranks 172.5, stem 110, and bars 44.



I think I've seen this bike, not bad for a H_O_M_O  :23:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I have seen the exact same picture on e-bay.


----------



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I think I have seen the exact same picture on e-bay.


Yup, it's on there too.


----------



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bike sold on 8/1, Thanks


----------

